# The Sardinian Strongman



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

FRANCO COLUMBU

Born in Sardinia, Columbu first engaged in the sport of boxing.  He met Arnold Schwarzenegger in Munich in 1965 and was henceforth forever stamped as Schwarzenegger???s sidekick. In 1969, he followed the Oak to California and they became bodybuilding???s main duo, but all friendship ceased whenever they were vying for the same title, although Columbu never beat Schwarzenegger.  

Columbu won the 1970 IFBB Mr. Europe and IFBB Mr. Universe titles, the 1971 IFBB Mr. World, and later took the lightweight class at the 1974 and 1975 IFBB Mr. Olympia before winning the overall in 1976. In 1977, Columbu broke his left leg while grappling with a refrigerator during the World???s Strongest Man contest. However, this Sardinian refused to be canned ??? with phenomenal fortitude, he began a rehab program using his skills as a chiropractor and, after Schwarzenegger???s 1980 IFBB Mr. Olympia comeback victory in Sydney, Columbu made his own comeback by taking the 1981 IFBB Mr. Olympia title.

It would be his final competition. Columbu zoomed fast-forward along the pioneer???s path that Jack Delinger braved for shorter men in the 1940s. Known for his incredible deadlift ability and for the horizontal crease in his pecs, Columbu transferred the knockout punch he perfected in his boxing days in Italy to the dais of muscle and became a bodybuilder who, by anybody???s standards, looked strong. Columbu has appeared in movies, written some training books, has his own website, and is CEO of Eclipse Entertainment Group Inc.

ABOUT FRANCO

Nickname: The Sardinian Strongman
Born: August 7, 1941
Birthplace: Ollolay, ITALY
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 185 lbs

TITLES WON
1968 NABBA Mr. Universe (Most Muscular)
1969 IFBB Mr. Europe (Medium)
1969 IFBB Mr. Universe (Short)
1969 NABBA Mr. Universe (Short)
1969 NABBA Mr. Universe (Most Muscular)
1970 IFBB Mr. Europe
1970 AAU Mr. World (Pro Short)
1970 IFBB Mr. Universe
1971 IFBB Mr. World
1974 IFBB Mr. Olympia (Short)
1975 IFBB Mr. Olympia (Short)
1976 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1981 IFBB Mr. Olympia


----------



## CancerNV (May 5, 2005)

Ronald McDonald!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ronald McDonald!


It takes time, I have to research. He's not just another clown, you know...


----------



## devildog88 (May 5, 2005)

What do these guys look like now?  I have seen the pics of Arny, but what about Platz and Colomubu?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

anyone know what Franco is deading here ? Looks like over 600 lbs...


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> What do these guys look like now? I have seen the pics of Arny, but what about Platz and Colomubu?


That would be a cool article to do for a magazine, a then and now type thing.


----------



## clemson357 (May 5, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> anyone know what Franco is deading here ? Looks like over 600 lbs...



why aren't those little plates falling off the end?  seems like they would.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Ronald McDonald!


What's with Ronald?


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2005)

I lived in Sardinia for two years  Definitely a pretty cool place, though kind of considered the "West Virginia" of Italy.  I like mirto though, what can I say


----------



## musclepump (May 5, 2005)

West Virginia of Italy? What's that mean?


----------

